# Future funeral plans



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

On the understanding that all sort of subjects are permissible on this forum and given that it would appear that the majority of participants are of a certain age, may I broach the topic as per the title.
Have any of you erudite readers any experience of these type of arrangements. I don't mean those rip off over 50s plans constantly being plied on the tele but those where you pay out a lump sum and 'guaranteed' that when the need arises, there won't be any further costs lumbered on those who have to sort it out.
Wor lass and I have researched the matter to a certain degree and on the face of it, these plans do have certain advantages; certainly it would help the kids out. However, given how the financial institutions have behaved in recent years, I'm concerned that they may just fill their boots and renege on their promises.

A somber subject I know but would appreciate any observations. Cheers. Trev.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

For me, I'll leave it to her indoors,or the lad, whether it be cremated, buried or turned into a diamond. Sorry to be semi flippant, but we're not into a subject that's getting too close.
Either way everyone will be well catered for. Personally I'd go for wicker basket jobbie.


tony


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

My parents both took out these pre-paid plans many years ago with Golden Charter. When time came everything was sorted with noo extras to pay. Been thinking about taking them out ourselves so those left don't have to worry.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have known some of our friends have these plans and all has gone well so far, so long as it is a reputable company and you are not thinking of in 20 years time, than arrange it. It will certainly be a funeral that you want with no one to change things.
However it depends upon your circumstances and size of estate and would those left behind know not to pay as it can be paid by the bank on their discretion.

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Dignity Funerals Ltd.

For an extra £75, the plan can be used for me OR the missus.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

+1 for Dignity

My mum (who died of lung cancer about 10 years ago) made all her arrangements with them so it was simplicity for me at a difficult time.

She had even detailed who would do which readings, which hymns would be sung, who the organist would be etc etc as well as which undertakers would make the arrangements (which they did impeccably I have to say)

It turned a difficult time into something simple and meant I could focus on dealing with grief instead of worrying about what she would have wanted - fortunately the cost wouldn't have been an issue, but respecting her wishes could have been.

I was glad to be able to fund a headstone for our, previously unmarked, family "lair" (this is in rural Aberdeenshire) showing the names of my younger brother (who died as an infant), my dad and my mum with a space for me when the time comes.

I guess I will use Dignity too - in fact I suppose I should get on to it when we get back to UK in the Spring...

Hmmm

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

An alternative possibility to consider - donate your body for medical research. I made arrangements for myself a few years ago.

Apparently, there is a shortage of people making such donations. Cost was not the reason I made the decision but there is in fact no funeral; and any associated costs incurred in fulfilling the arrangement will be taken care of.

However, it should be noted that there is no absolute guarantee following your death that your body will be accepted - there are various reasons.

https://www.hta.gov.uk/faqs/body-donation-faqs

Mike


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you for the replies, most helpful. Very good point about donation for medical research and it has given me much food for thought although given the state of mine ( smoker for fifty plus years, drinker etc) I can't imagine how it would prove useful! Trev


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

If there is nothing left of my estate it'll be a paupers funeral on the state for me tbh.

If there is anything left the instructions are to go for the absolute cheapest of everything so as not to waste any money which could be used for the living.

I wont be too bothered as I'll be dead and I will leave express instructions to my lads that they are NOT to waste any money on it.

If there is music I will be going behind the curtain to "Fire" by the Crazy World of Arthur Brown>

Graham:smile2:


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Getting a pauper's funeral is not easy. I can't recall the website, but I found I could be responsible for the costs of a distant aunt's husband's funeral if he didn't have enough money!

Getting the paperwork right is also important: my Mum was an insurance agent for the Prudential and thought she had got a good deal with a joint policy on her and Dad. When she died it turned out that the policy only paid out on the *second *death.

We were able to donate our son's brain (alcoholic, heavy smoker) but not his whole body when he died last year. It helped us to feel that he was helping others in some small way.

Not a "nice" topic but worth an airing - Gordon


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

GMJ said:


> If there is nothing left of my estate it'll be a paupers funeral on the state for me tbh.
> 
> If there is anything left the instructions are to go for the absolute cheapest of everything so as not to waste any money which could be used for the living.
> 
> ...


Good choice of music Graham. I'll go for 'Ressurection Suffle' by Ashton Gardner and **** or 'Comfortably Numb' by Pink Floyd. Trev.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If there is nothing left in your estate, be careful to warn your sons about how to deal with things if you expect a pauper's funeral.


An acquaintance of mine has just been through this with her sister-in-law. There was no money in the woman's estate but they were, at first, denied a funeral paid for by the State because they had entered the deceased, rented, accommodation before the coroner had done so. The woman's landlord had called them when the body was discovered. The reasoning seemed to be that they may well have removed items of value. The stress it caused the family was enormous as the relative was estranged from the family and no one had any money at all to pay for her funeral anyway! Letters passed from coroner to family and to local coroner and back again. All a complete nightmare for them all.


My mother paid for her own funeral with the Co Op. She did not leave any other instructions just the peace of mind that it was paid for. As soon as I can afford it, I am doing the same thing. Might have to live a lot longer though


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Following on from the more carefree posts above n this thread - I wonder what a Jihadi suicide vest costs?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

blindwatchertrev said:


> ...I'll go for... 'Comfortably Numb' by Pink Floyd. Trev.


I hadn't thought of that - great piece of music (saw them on their last tour in 94 :grin2 and just finished reading 'The making of Dark Side of the Moon' (cant remember the authors name as I've lent to a colleague but I'd recommend you get a 0.01p copy from Amazon)

My choice was to be a secret to get them laughing before they all (hopefully) went to the pub:grin2: It reflects my sense of humour >

Graham:smile2:


----------

